# L721



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

New software version L721, what does the update contain or fix?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check here https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp when it went out.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have had L721 for a couple of weeks. Dish (DIRT-RayC & RaymondG) replaced a defective 622 for me; the 722 came with L721. Hopefully Dish was able to fix the issue I was having prior to pushing it out. A trouble ticket was created for the issue. It is/was a network/broadband issue.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Check here https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp when it went out.


And this means what?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

FarmerBob said:


> And this means what?


This mean:
- click on the URL
- find your box's model
- look at FW version
- read the date when it went out
- think what you will say next time

Do you really need such hints ?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> This mean:
> - click on the URL
> - find your box's model
> - look at FW version
> ...


Wouldn't if you had answered the question. The question was what does it contain or fix? Not when did it go out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are a member here for same amount time as me - why I remember that fact: dish will not provide any info about the FW updates starting a couple years back, but you're pretending you don't know that ?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

It's "your", not you and I'm not pretending anything. You did not originally answer the question. And Scott over at SatGuys always has blurbs on what the updates are about.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did explain to you and others why no one can give the answer. Why you still beating me ?


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

...peeks head in to see others responses...reads responses...grabs beer quickly hoping not to miss the next round. :box::new_popco


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

satlover25 said:


> ...peeks head in to see others responses...reads responses...grabs beer quickly hoping not to miss the next round. :box::new_popco


if it like mike tyson vs anyone I'm down 20.00 dollars for the PPV!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dishman1999 said:


> if it like mike tyson vs anyone I'm down 20.00 dollars for the PPV!


:backtotop


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> :backtotop


+ 1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is the answer to OP question: http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-network-software-release-notes/

*Close the tread.*


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

tymekeeper said:


> + 1


-10000


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Just received L7.21 a few days ago. I was hoping that this would FIX the problem of having a downloaded show available after the daily update, but it didn't. I had 2 shows downloaded yesterday. Checked to see if they were still there this morning...nope..no go! Major software bug the 722 has.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

sliderbob said:


> Just received L7.21 a few days ago. I was hoping that this would FIX the problem of having a downloaded show available after the daily update, but it didn't. I had 2 shows downloaded yesterday. Checked to see if they were still there this morning...nope..no go! Major software bug the 722 has.


I'm having audio issue now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Man, why all your posts out of base ? Why do quote a post while your typing is not related to it ?


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Man, why all your posts out of base ? Why do quote a post while your typing is not related to it ?


because i'm having audio issue and it might be with the software!


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

dishman1999 said:


> because i'm having audio issue and it might be with the software!


I lose my audio several times at night for two or three seconds. 
I am also having trouble with closed captions. If I watch Dexter live, the captions work. If I watch a recording of Dexter, I have no captions. other showtime programs work ok.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

It took my 722 5 tries to get the update. It kept telling me that it was 1/3 done and then rebooting itself at that point and starting over. It was only after I shut it off for an hour that it finally got it.

But the next morning when it went to do the daily update, it locked up at the "is it OK that I do this window". Had to unplug it to get the machine back. Then I discovered all my favorites were there in category name/title in the favorites set up window, but the channels were all gone. Had to redo all of those. Then last night I wanted to move some stuff to my EHD and got the 866 error that the drive was allotted to another machine and that they could not be swapped. First, I thought you could swap within an account and second, looks something else is broken with L721.

*UPDATE:*
The EHD issue was fixed by a "hit" sent from "a" DIRTeam Member.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks guys I'm not the only one with these Issues


----------

